# Foggia / Luucera



## EricDes (Dec 19, 2019)

Hello All,

Can anyone suggest a good way to find a very small apartment (less than 500-600 euros a month) and registered with Angenia Entrate? 

I need it for about 3 months as I am filing my Jure Sangunis in Lucera. 

Mile Grazie


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

On any of the portals search for Contratto transitorio


----------



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

NickZ said:


> On any of the portals search for Contratto transitorio


Don't see a way to do that on immobiliare.it or casa.it. Is this what you meant?

OP, I would be interested in hearing about any lingering anti-Americanism in Foggia as a result of the bombing.


----------

